# Hello All



## cborde (Apr 14, 2018)

Hello Everyone,

New member here and practitioner of Aiki-jutsu.  Work-travel keeps me from practicing as much as I'd like, but I try to keep in the environment as much as possible.

Martial arts has had a huge positive impact on my life.  I'm looking forward to chatting with you all.


----------



## _Simon_ (Apr 14, 2018)

Welcome to MT, enjoy your stay and hope to have some great chats, aiki-jutsu sounds fascinating


----------



## Headhunter (Apr 14, 2018)

Welcome


----------



## donald1 (Apr 14, 2018)

Hello!


----------



## Tames D (Apr 14, 2018)

Welcome


----------



## Brian King (Apr 14, 2018)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## Buka (Apr 14, 2018)

Welcome to MartialTalk, Cborde.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Apr 14, 2018)

Welcome to MT. You'll find a lot of quite silly people here. Obviously, I'm one of them.

You'll also find a lot of well-informed people here. I'm less one of them than I thought before I came to MT.


----------



## Martial D (Apr 14, 2018)

cborde said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> New member here and practitioner of Aiki-jutsu.  Work-travel keeps me from practicing as much as I'd like, but I try to keep in the environment as much as possible.
> 
> Martial arts has had a huge positive impact on my life.  I'm looking forward to chatting with you all.


Hmm, if you were really a ninja, I wouldn't have seen this post...

Welcome to MT!


----------



## drop bear (Apr 14, 2018)

donald1 said:


> Hello!



The trololol guy?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 14, 2018)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## oftheherd1 (Apr 18, 2018)

Welcome to MT.  Look forward to your input.


----------



## wingchun100 (Apr 19, 2018)

cborde said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> New member here and practitioner of Aiki-jutsu.  Work-travel keeps me from practicing as much as I'd like, but I try to keep in the environment as much as possible.
> 
> Martial arts has had a huge positive impact on my life.  I'm looking forward to chatting with you all.



Welcome to the board! I have heard of Aiki-jutsu, but never saw it. There are mostly Tae Kwon Do schools where I live. LOL


----------

